# Highway Of Heroes by the Canadian band The Trews, about how Canada paid tribute to our Afghanistan dead. There is a actual "Highway of Heroes "



## jimintoronto (Aug 24, 2022)

The section of highway 401 from Trenton's CFB to Toronto was the path that CF KIA would take when they landed in Canada. The Centre for Forensic Medicine was their destination where formal autopsies were performed. The individuals were always escorted by a member of their unit, who had served with them in combat. The 401 highway is the busiest road in Canada or the USA. The funeral escort was provided by the Ontario Provincial Police ( think State Police in the USA ) and the roadside exits were blocked by local Police, as the convoy passed by. The Trews are all former Canadian Forces members. click on this link, the video and the music are uplifting, but at the same time respectful. LINK. The Trews - Highway of Heroes - Bing video        JimB.


----------



## Moon Rat (Sep 2, 2022)

Sitting here and trying to recover from COVID, I have nothing else to do, so I thought I would take a look at the highway stats you provided. According to iteris.com I-405 in California carry about 370,000 vehicles per day and according to civil.uwaterloo.ca highway 401 in Canada carry about 320,000 each day. Pretty close. Crazy, I know, but I needed something to do.


----------



## jimintoronto (Sep 2, 2022)

Moon Rat said:


> Sitting here and trying to recover from COVID, I have nothing else to do, so I thought I would take a look at the highway stats you provided. According to iteris.com I-405 in California carry about 370,000 vehicles per day and according to civil.uwaterloo.ca highway 401 in Canada carry about 320,000 each day. Pretty close. Crazy, I know, but I needed something to do.


So how long is I -405 in length ? The 401 is about 816 kilometers long or 514 miles long from the Windsor _ Detroit border all the way to the Ontario /Quebec border. My search found that the I 405 is 72 miles long. I suggest that a 500 mile highway might carry more vehicles than one that is only 72 miles long ?  Jimb.


----------



## Moon Rat (Sep 2, 2022)

The statement was “the busiest road.” I 405 carry more cars per day, so that is the busiest road.  Route 401 may be the longer busiest road, that would be correct. I’m just messing around. Actually, I really don’t care, so I will concede and say you win. I don’t compete in things that don’t mean squat.


----------



## Packerjohn (Sep 2, 2022)

There are plenty of these hero highways around.  I remember up in Alaska, they have them too.  Either hero highways or veterans highway.  I wouldn't get into this


----------

